# Price of product



## cjhays (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok first show next weekend.  What is a reasonabe price.  I was thinking.... 4 oz $8 80z $10.  This is for body wash and lotion.   What do you all think? THANKS


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2010)

Price?  For something you just made, never tested and aren't sure is safe?

Do you have insurance? 
Come on, we're tolerant, but we're not stupid.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/se ... hor=cjhays


----------



## cjhays (Sep 6, 2010)

I have tested my product many times.  All I do is add fragrance and color to it.  So how could it not be safe?  Please explain???????  What would I need insurance on?  Where should I get insurance ?  Please tell me.




			
				Deda said:
			
		

> Price?  For something you just made, never tested and aren't sure is safe?
> 
> Do you have insurance?
> Come on, we're tolerant, but were not stupid.
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/se ... hor=cjhays


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2010)

Whenever you are selling handmade products whether you are making from a base or making it from scratch you are required to have liability insurance because you are the one selling it.

From reading the link that Deda shared it is obvious that you "just" started making it within the last month so you really haven't had the time to see what your additives are doing to the base.  For example do you know if you need additional preservative at the level of additives you are using.  Is the emulsion breaking down with the additives you are using?  How long have you let one sit to see if it develops mold or breaks emulsion?  These are things you really need to know.

I am not one to tell you that you need to have made this for years and years, but I will say you need to have at least 6 months under your belt *with dozens of successful batches made*.  For me that is the key.  Someone who has been making for years and years but only makes it now and then still may not have the experience necessary to sell either..... to me it is how many *successful* batches have you made and in a month you're not going to be there just yet.....

Just my


----------



## dubnica (Sep 6, 2010)

cjhays, if you have to ask these questions that means that you do not know enough about what it takes to be in business of selling cosmetics.
I am newbie too and before I did any research I thought I would be able to sell in no time but my opinion changed.  I only make soap- which is not considered "cosmetic" - but I would not sell at shows yet.  Just take your time and do more research.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2010)

Testing does not mean is it safe & good today, it means is it safe & good in 6 months or a year, or after it's been left in a car for a month, etc. 

Products change overtime.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 6, 2010)

BTW: The insurance is incase your customer has an allergic reaction to the fragrance or your product grows mold & the user gets an infection, they take you to court, win your house, car and children's college funds. 

It does happen. A member here (who will remain nameless) got deathly ill about a year ago from bacteria in some butter, I think it was kokum. That infected  butter had been distributed to hundreds of people.


----------



## carebear (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is a reprint of our earlier "conversation".  I stand by my response 100%.  maybe 120%



> Hi um I don't know how to reply to you after the post.... Yes I will be selling my soaps soon. I am not making them I am just adding fragrance to them thats all and selling them.? I think that is ok isn't it? I just don't want to break any laws and get in trouble. I keep looking for laws about it and am not finding any so I guess that I am safe.? All input is SOOOO appreciated. Thanks so much for taking the time to assist me with this.



I responded


> It's not a legal issue. It's that you should know your products inside and out before selling. That includes how well they hold up over time, if you are using the ingredients at the right level (in this case the FO, I guess), if the packaging is stable and appropriate, etc.
> 
> [text re CP soap omitted]
> 
> But it's my opinion, and one shared by many experienced "crafters" that you need to understand and be able to discuss your product before you sell it.


----------



## carebear (Sep 6, 2010)

And yes, testing doesn't mean "I tried it and it's quite good" - it means you have proven its preservative system is working and your formula is stable (consistency, color, fragrance) in YOUR situation, with YOUR procedures, in YOUR packaging.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm new too and have not sold any.. I just took  # 's of soap  back home to give family and friends ... asking them to keep me posted on what they think .. I have notes on every batch I have ever done .. ( I have to ask others cause - I love every one   )   In My Opinion  it is more responsable to know how your product works and how long it last..   I will sell ! but need feedback first ..


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess I came into soaping from an entirely different perspective than most.  I made soap because it was fun, creative; I enjoyed the 'mad scientist' aspect.  Considering to sell soap didn't occur to me until 4 years later.  Then it was another 2+ until I thought I was ready.

Just my perspective.  Make soap because you love the craft.


----------



## karajan (Sep 6, 2010)

I second Deda.  I make soap because I enjoy making them. I used to just give them away. It was only until those that have been receiving them encourage me to sell them, before I took the courage to do so.

The only different was that my path was much faster. Even up till now, I still give my soap away!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 6, 2010)

I started making soap to get back to nature so to speak - and share with my family.. altho I have been only making soap about 6 mts , I have been urged by family and friends to sell.. I WILL NOT until I know I'm ready.    i'm still trying recipes..  and now it's more about creating and having fun.  ((( with all due respect , I do not think I will wait 6 years to sell my soap, )))  I do agree with knowing your product  tho ..


----------



## Deda (Sep 6, 2010)

Consider it from the viewpoint of knitting or quilting.

I knit and quilt, love it, actually.  I could knit socks all day.  I didn't take up knitting or quilting with the intention of selling socks and quilts.  

What is it about soapmaking that makes someone decide right from the first few batches that they're going to learn all they can and then go into business, or the other way around, go into business and learn all they can...  

Doesn't anyone just do it because it's so freaking cool?


----------



## monica123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Shoving my 2 cents in

I started this journey in 2000 and I have only just begun to sell things, mostly to friends and family and that was after most of my friends and family have been put through years and years of testing.  Most have received bath and body products for every occasion for many years, I love doing it and needed an excuse to do it and I have notes on everything and feedback as well.

I am new to CP Soap and that has been a slow road with lots of notes as well where as other things I am not new to.

It is a journey that each of us takes and we learn as we go but until we test things for a long amount of time and try samples with people on different skin types, etc, you really do not know how other's bodies will react. 

I have been doing "spa nights" a few times a year so that local women can come and get pampered using my products and I get feedback from them.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 6, 2010)

Monica - Spa night sound like a blast !!


----------



## monica123 (Sep 6, 2010)

They are, we do foot washes, scrubs and lotions, face scrubs and masks, and hand treatments and paraffin treatments and I always get positive feedback.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 6, 2010)

I just made my first scrub/mask ..  I bought a coffee bean grinder.. woohoo I did camomile flowers and oatmeal with plain gelatine add milk microwave 10 sec, apply let dry and peel ..


----------



## monica123 (Sep 6, 2010)

yum, I love my coffee grinder


----------



## AZ Soaper (Sep 7, 2010)

CJ-
Usually you add up the cost of your supplies, time, and fixed costs(utilities, packaging, rental space, etc). double for wholesale and triple for retail. You don't just pull a number off the top of your head.

And as everyone else said if you have to ask the questions you asked you are not ready to sell.

You have to remember, soap and lotion goes on and is absorbed by the body. This is much more serious than just making greeting card, scrapbooks, or jewerly and selling them at the local craft fair. 

I get really frustrated when people ask questions that should be answered BEFORE they even START making soap. I think it should be a requirement before you get a business license for soapmaking, that you have read The Soapmakers Companion, made a certain number of batches, and read every post on all soapmaking forums.

OK! I'm done with my rant!!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2010)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> CJ-
> Usually you add up the cost of your supplies, time, and fixed costs(utilities, packaging, rental space, etc). double for wholesale and triple for retail. You don't just pull a number off the top of your head.
> 
> And as everyone else said if you have to ask the questions you asked you are not ready to sell.
> ...



I think you made a type-o, that is double for wholesale, 4 times for retail. That way wholesale is 50% off retail. When a shop gets wholesale product they should be able to do a 2x mark-up to find the retail price, 2.2x mark-up if they need to accopunt for the cost of delivery of the wholesale product.


----------



## karajan (Sep 7, 2010)

This has been mention in the forum many times, but I guess I will repeat again. For those who are thinking of selling soap as a business for quick bucks, BAD IDEA!!  Ask those who are experience soapers and sellers here and you will know.

It was after 4 years of soap making before I have the courage to start selling them. Not for profit but to cover some of the cost of this expensive hobby that somehow is so irresistible. Those that I am selling are recipes that I am very confident with and so I am only selling very limited range of products. 

I have a large group of brave testers (ie families and friends) who are always eager to test my creations. But I always feel really bad when something happens to (eg allergy reaction) them when using my creations even when they don't blame me for it.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Sep 8, 2010)

OOPS! My bad I did mean 4 times. Take the wholesale price and double. I was just so frustrated My fingers were going faster than my brain!


----------



## lulubelle (Sep 20, 2010)

A few thoughts from another "newbie"....I've been making M & P soaps for a little over a year and will be doing my 2nd craft show next month...I didn't start selling M & P's till I felt very confident and was able to create them in a consistent manner....In the last month, I've started to make cold process soap as well (will be posting pics soon), although I've been reading (obsessively...because apparently I know no other way of going about it) and taking notes on CP for at least six months.  I do plan on selling cp soaps as well at some point, but not until I've many batches under my belt and know my info INSIDE & OUT..

On another note...I've always known that I want to sell my soaps & it is not because of greed or some silly idea that I will somehow get rich quick (haha) but because I enjoy EVERY aspect of soap making-thinking of new ideas to try, finding new scents that I think others will love, the process of making and experimenting (it's like christmas morning every time I unmold a new soap project!) looking for creative packaging ideas, thinking of marketing ideas, and even interacting with people.  I honestly think the best part of the whole process is seeing people's reactions to my creations.  Sorry if I've been a bit long winded...but just wanted to add my 2 cents as well


----------

